# Gurpurab Greetings !



## Archived_Member16

GURPURAB GREETINGS !

GREETINGS ALL ! On November 15th we will be celebrationg the Birth Anniversary of our first & beloved Guru Nanak Dev Ji.

I urge all Sikh brethren to resolve on that day to implement/adopt the basic teachings of Guru Ji in our daily lives in order to pay true hommage to Guru Nanak Dev Ji, become better Sikhs, and enjoy Guru Ji's Blessings:

** "NAAM JAPO" – (daily devotions in remembrance of God) To meditate on God’s name and recite the Guru’s hymns to clean the mind. 

** "DHARAM DI KIRAT KARO" – To work and earn an honest living and to live a family way of life and practice truth and honesty in all your dealings. 
** "VAND KE CHAKO" – To share you income from your labor , with the needy and less fortunate. 

** "SEWA" – Service to humanity. 

With the Divine Love & Blessings of Waheguru Ji, may you all enjoy everlasting peace, love, light (enlightenment), health, happiness & prosperity in life always ! 

"NANAK NAAM CHARDHI KALA, TERE BHANE SARBATT DA BHALA"

Harbhajan S. Sangha
Canada


----------



## Archived_Member16




----------



## Irene

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

The whole world is a garden and all the beings are flowers with different colours but the gardener is one who is feeding us with the water of grace, so that we may be fragrant with the scent of good deeds.

Happy Gurpurab!

Guru bless you all.


----------



## kds1980

a very happy gurpurab to you all


----------

